# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Что есть сон?

## Владимир14

Что происходит с нами во сне? Сегодня снилась девушка, которая поцеловала меня. Кто она из какого она мира? Она реально существует где-нибудь?

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Владимир!

Сон это одно из состояний сознания. У сна есть насколько функций, среди них восстановление энергетики организма, сортировка информации полученной за день, нейтрализация некоторых желаний (русская поговорка «и во сне такое не снилось» указывает на сильно желаемое). Духи обладают способностью входить в сознание человека и могут являться во сне в виде лиц противоположного пола. Впрочем, девушка, увиденная во сне, совершенно необязательно является духом, это может быть просто синтез впечатлений, полученных в течение дня и ранее.

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

